
Software Architecture for Developers Books 1 and 2 Free - watmough
https://twitter.com/simonbrown/status/800340593507438593
======
watmough
I'm not sure what HN will make of these texts, but I'm enjoying skimming
through, and certainly learning a few things.

Simon Brown communicates some of the expectations for the architect role, and
why it should be a role, and not a rank.

